# Würfelspiel



## Najna (27. Apr 2021)

2 Spieler

Jeder Wurf enthält 5 Würfel,

jeder Wurf wird ausgegeben.

wenn keine 5 dabei ist erhält man keine Punkte.

wenn eine 5 dabei ist, erhält man

für jede 1 20 Punkte

für jede 2 erhält man 10Punkte.

wer als erster 1000 Punkte erreicht hat gewonnen.


----------



## kneitzel (27. Apr 2021)

Ok, da spiele ich mit. Ich habe gewürfelt:
1 3 5 6 6 ==> damit habe ich jetzt schon einmal 20 Punkte.

Oder war das jetzt keine Aufforderung, mit Dir zu spielen?


----------



## GarbageCollector (27. Apr 2021)

1 1 1 1 5 => ich habe gewonnen


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (27. Apr 2021)

GarbageCollector hat gesagt.:


> 1 1 1 1 5 => ich habe gewonnen


Quatsch, du hast doch keine 1000 Punkte!!


Najna hat gesagt.:


> wer als erster 1000 Punkte erreicht hat gewonnen.


1 1 1 1 5
1 1 1 1 5
1 1 1 1 5
1 1 1 1 5
1 1 1 1 5
1 1 1 1 5
1 1 1 1 5
1 1 1 1 5
1 1 1 1 5
1 1 1 1 5
1 1 1 1 5
1 1 1 1 5
1 1 1 1 5

--> ICH habe gewonnen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (27. Apr 2021)

nungut die frage fehlt halt in der frage stellung


----------



## kneitzel (27. Apr 2021)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> --> ICH habe gewonnen


Ich wollte jetzt schon schreiben, dass Du disqualifiziert bist, weil Du gemogelt hast. Aber da steht nichts von wegen abwechselnd würfeln.

Aber Du hast nicht gewonnen. Denn Du hast nicht 1000 Punkte erreicht sondern 1040. Und damit kannst Du leider auch nicht mehr gewinnen, da du die 40 Punkte zu viel nicht mehr los werden kannst  Tja, doofe Regeln


----------

